# Night sweats



## Lsd (Jul 8, 2019)

Never had them before. In 350mg test 2nd week going on and i wake up sweating after an hour or two of falling asleep. Sweat on arms and forehead. Is it normal?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lsd said:


> Never had them before. In 350mg test 2nd week going on and i wake up sweating after an hour or two of falling asleep. Sweat on arms and forehead. Is it normal?


 It can happen but not common. Is it just test you're on?


----------



## Lsd (Jul 8, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> It can happen but not common. Is it just test you're on?


 Yes, just test. Did mix 2 different ones. One is 110mg test e , german remedies. And 250mg either msd or oraganon sustanon.


----------



## Lsd (Jul 8, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> It can happen but not common. Is it just test you're on?


 Also , i have been on 750mg yest before and never once got night sweats. It is a tren thing , right?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lsd said:


> it is a tren thing , right?


 predominately mate yea.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Have you changed your diet recently?

When i was trying to add size i had night sweats veryyyy often, at least 3 times a week if not more.

The body is burning through a lot of food, making heat. Some people experience this more than others. I walk about in shorts and a hoodie pretty much every day and feel plenty warm if i have a few meals in me, ever if its icey out. Heatings rarely on in the house.


----------



## Lsd (Jul 8, 2019)

Tonysco said:


> Have you changed your diet recently?
> 
> When i was trying to add size i had night sweats veryyyy often, at least 3 times a week if not more.
> 
> The body is burning through a lot of food, making heat. Some people experience this more than others. I walk about in shorts and a hoodie pretty much every day and feel plenty warm if i have a few meals in me, ever if its icey out. Heatings rarely on in the house.


 Not really, trying to cut down on sugar etc. loosing fat right now


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Lsd said:


> Not really, trying to cut down on sugar etc. loosing fat right now


 Are you eating later on at night?

Taking any fat burners?

I dont sweat any extra on test, Dbol seemed to make it worse though.


----------



## Lsd (Jul 8, 2019)

Tonysco said:


> Are you eating later on at night?
> 
> Taking any fat burners?
> 
> I dont sweat any extra on test, Dbol seemed to make it worse though.


 It's gone, happened only on the nights I vaped.


----------



## LethweiUK (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm fine on test only...but Deca!

I had to buy a new mattress...it turned orange from my sweat :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I get night sweats on tren, dnp, and nightmares.


----------

